# RS3 8v facelift turbo specs?



## sfw3ee (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone know if the new rs3 400hp has a new turbo with bigger compressor wheel or the same as the old one from the 367hp version.
because i notice the old one boost about 17.6psi and the new one about 20psi.

can anyone confirm, the part numbers are different but from the pics they look the same.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

That's something I've been looking into as well.

Where did you find the part# for the new turbo?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

sfw3ee said:


> Anyone know if the new rs3 400hp has a new turbo with bigger compressor wheel or the same as the old one from the 367hp version.
> because i notice the old one boost about 17.6psi and the new one about 20psi.
> 
> can anyone confirm, the part numbers are different but from the pics they look the same.


Hank Iroz said it is bigger than the last turbo. Said it is close to an EFR 6758.


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

sfw3ee said:


> Anyone know if the new rs3 400hp has a new turbo with bigger compressor wheel or the same as the old one from the 367hp version.
> because i notice the old one boost about 17.6psi and the new one about 20psi.
> 
> can anyone confirm, the part numbers are different but from the pics they look the same.


Page 72 & 73 of the 01/2017 Audi Encounter Technology Magazine says its a completely new turbocharger...

"It's considerably larger than on the preceding engine, while new compressor and turbine rotor geometries improve efficiencies even further. By changing the rotational direction of the turbines, the development engineers were also able to reduce flow loses and simultaneously shorten installation space."

https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en/publications/magazines/encounter-the-technology-magazine-01-17-365


----------

